# DAY SIX Podcasts of Things to Do Around Disneyland



## WebmasterMaryJo

DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcasts discuss things to do on DAY SIX. Day Six refers to the other things we can do when we have Disneyland Resort 5-day park tickets (since Disneyland does not sell more than 5-day tickets, unless you get an annual pass or other admission tickets.  I've put the discussions in categories to help you plan out your Disneyland and California vacations.

If there are topics you would like covered, write to dlpodcast@wdwinfo.com.


*GOOGLE MAPS TO SOME OF THE LOCATIONS LISTED BELOW*
Day 6 Los Angeles Tour
Day 6 Walt's LA
Day 6 Mary Jo's Top 5 Summer Picks

*RIGHT OUTSIDE DISNEYLAND*

10/15/17 - Anaheim
10/12/15 - A Walk Down Katella: Part 2
08/24/15 - A Walk Down Katella: Part 1
06/29/15 - A Walk Down Harbor: Part 3
06/01/15 - A Walk Down Harbor: Part 2
05/11/15 - A Walk Down Harbor: Part 1


*OTHER THEME PARKS/MUSEUMS/ACTIVITIES
*
03/27/17 - Day Six: Warner Bros. Studio Tour
06/27/16 - Day Six: San Diego Zoo
05/16/16 - Day Six: San Diego Zoo Safari Park
09/07/15 - Day Six Drive: Aquarium of the Pacific
03/30/15 - Day Six For Kids: Discovery Cube

08/08/16 - Universal Studios Trip Reports
04/06/15 - Universal Studios 101: CityWalk Shopping
03/09/15 - Universal Studios 101: CityWalk Dining
02/09/15 - Universal Studios Hollywood 101: Lower Lot
01/12/15 - Universal Studios Hollywood 101: Upper Lot

04/03/17 - Knott's Boysenberry Festival
09/04/14 - Knott's Scary Farm
08/07/14 - Knott's Berry Farm 101: Part 2
01/09/14 - Knotts 2014
01/03/13 - Knott's 2013
12/06/12 - Knott's Merry Farm
10/03/13 - Knott's Haunt

11/07/16 - Day Six: Science Behind Pixar (California Science Center Temporary Exhibit)
06/05/14 - California Science Center: Endeavour
05/22/14 - California Science Center: Pompeii (Temporary Exhibit)

02/06/14 - CityRace

11/07/13 - Rose Parade

11/28/13 - LEGOLAND: Part 3
10/31/13 - LEGOLAND: Part 2
09/26/13 - LEGOLAND: Part 1

07/18/13 - California Missions
05/16/13 - Water Parks

09/14/17 - Halloween Parties: Scary and Not So Scary

*A TOUCH OF WALT DISNEY
*
09/19/16 - Day Six Drive: Walt's L.A. .................    Google Map Walt's LA Tour Link
06/15/15 - Day Six Drive: Tam O'Shanter
09/05/13 - Susan Disney Lord & Bel Air Restaurant


*LOS ANGELES AREA .......................................... **Map showing Top 5 Summer Day 6 Activities*

08/16/17 - Day Six: LA Zoo
05/22/17 - A Day Six Summer (Top choices for summer)
02/06/17 - Day Six: Professional Sports (Seeing professional games in LA area)
04/04/16 - Day Six Drive: Dana Point to San Diego (Beach Drive)
02/22/16 - Day Six Drive: Newport Beach & Laguna Beach (Beach Drive)
01/11/16 - Day Six Drive: Huntington Beach (Beach Drive)
11/30/15 - Day Six Drive: Long Beach Part 2 (Beach Drive)
10/19/15 - Day Six Drive: Long Beach Part 1 (Beach Drive)
09/28/15 - Day Six: Hollywood Bowl
08/24/15 - Day Six Adventure: Griffith Observatory
07/27/15 - Day Six Drive: Western Beaches (Beach Drive)
05/04/15 - Day Six Drive: Venice & Santa Monica (Beach Drive)
02/02/15 - Choosing an Airport
09/25/14 - Day Six Drive: City of Angels (LA Tour)............... Google Map LA Tour Link
07/31/14 - Day Six Drive: La Brea Tar Pits
06/05/14 - Day Six Drive: Botanical Gardens
10/10/13 - SoCal 101: Outlying Areas
01/03/13 - SoCal 101: Introduction
08/29/13 - Laguna Beach
02/21/13 - Scenic Drive
08/16/12 - Hollywood Adventures
*

OUTSIDE LOS ANGELES / OTHER CALIFORNIA
*
03/23/15 - Day Six Adventure: Catalina
02/09/15 - Day Six Drive: Sequoia
11/20/14 - Day Six Drive: Yosemite
04/24/14 - Day Six Adventure: MegaBus to Vegas
04/10/14 - Day Six Drive: 1880 Union Hotel
02/13/14 - Day Six Drive: Santa Barbara & Solvang
12/05/13 - SoCal 101: San Diego
08/01/13 - Old Town San Diego
07/25/13 - San Diego by Rail
04/18/13 - Scenic Drive: Julian


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Suggestions of things you can do


----------



## Patrick Shaffer

thanks MaryJo!!! now I have more things to research into and try to talk my wife into and give me more sads when I have to come home from next years trip. 
but its all good!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Patrick Shaffer said:


> thanks MaryJo!!! now I have more things to research into and try to talk my wife into and give me more sads when I have to come home from next years trip.
> but its all good!



Happy Planning!!


----------

